# Talment



## TraductoraPobleSec

Sempre m'ha costat força escriure frases que incorporin l'adverbi talment. M'aniria, però, molt bé per a la següent frase d'un text que tradueixo. Si algú em pogués dir si sona bé... Admeto crítiques, alternatives, idees...

*Els mantells catalans de llana són molt elegants. Els homes els duen a les espatlles talment a l’Alta Escòcia duen els plaids.* 

Moltes gràcies, com sempre


----------



## ernest_

Diria que falta un _com_... *els duen a les espatlles talment com a l'Alta Escòcia...*


----------



## betulina

Hola!

Sí, jo també diria que hi falta un "com", igual que diríem "els duen a les espatlles _exactament com_ a l'Alta Escòcia...". 

Una alternativa podria ser "ben bé": "els duen a les espatlles ben bé com a l'Alta Escòcia...".


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Moltes gràcies, nois.

Quina vergonya no saber-ho...


----------



## gvergara

I com traduiríeu talment en aquesta oració: _La criatura, però, ja es movia de nou i, plegada en dues, *talment si* avancés de quatre potes, s'atansava més a la masia_. Gràcies


----------



## replicante7

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Si algú em pogués dir si sona bé... Admeto crítiques, alternatives, idees...
> 
> *Els mantells catalans de llana són molt elegants. Els homes els duen a les espatlles talment a l’Alta Escòcia duen els plaids.*


 Soy una profana no nativa, pero como animas a aportar ideas, aquí van las mías, por si te sirven:

1. Encuentro talment correcto y no me suena mal.
2. Lo que cambiaría es la repetición del verbo y el orden de la oración:

Els mantells catalans de llana son molt elegants. Els homes els duen a les espatlles, talment ¿portan? els _plaids _a l'Alta Escocia.

No estoy segura de la coma antes de talment (me suena en catalán, en castellano no debe ir). Y "portar" lo pongo entre interrogaciones porque no sé si es el verbo adecuado.


----------



## Bradgiarco

Efectivament falta un "com". De tota manera, una cosa que jo canviaria és la posició del complement del nom del principi. "Els mantells de llana catalans..." enlloc de "Els mantells catalans de llana...". No ho sé, és només un suggeriment. 

Salutacions!


----------



## betulina

gvergara said:


> I com traduiríeu talment en aquesta oració: _La criatura, però, ja es movia de nou i, plegada en dues, *talment si* avancés de quatre potes, s'atansava més a la masia_. Gràcies



Jo simplement diria "como si avanzara...", però espera més respostes.


----------



## gvergara

betulina said:


> Jo simplement diria "como si avanzara...", però espera més respostes.


Betu, vols dir ..._com si avancés_


----------



## betulina

Sí, bé, potser no t'he entès... Com que has dit com "traduiríeu talment", ho he traduït al castellà, però vaja, sí, en català un equivalent de "talment si avancés" seria "com si avancés".


----------

